# Kenalog injection



## Abhi4181 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hii.

Physician performed 2.7cc of Kenalog injection (10mg/cc) on chest.

How to code and how many units i have to add with J3301.

please help me how to calculate the correct units.

Thanks,


----------



## SharonCollachi (Aug 12, 2020)

J3301, Triamcinolone acetonide, NOS, 10 mg.  Each unit is 10 mg, so you don't have to do any real calculations.

If your system will let you bill in tenths of units, you would bill 2.7 units.  If it won't, then you bill 3 units.

The NDC Code (to use the one I have on file right now), would be N400409379601ML3, to indicate you used 3 milliliters (same as 3 cc).  My system won't let me put ML2.7 on the end of an NDC Code to bill it; it has to be whole numbers.


****************************************************************************************************************
Now, for a teaching moment:

Let's say the drug was dexamethasone (real world example). We have dexamethasone in 10mg/ml.  But you bill per 1 mg, and the code is J1100. So in this case, if you injected 30mgs or 3 mls, you would bill 30 units, and your NDC code would end in ML3, not ML30.

So the takeaway is, if the strength per ml is the same as the mls per unit billed, then you just use the units. (you actually do the same as the next part below, but there is no reason to do all the math when you are dividing by 1 and multiplying by 1)

10mg/ml, each billing unit is 10mg, bill the number of mls you used.
40mg/ml, each billing unit is 40mg, bill the number of mls you used.

However, if the strength per ml is NOT the same as the mls per units billed, then you have to do some math - divide (milligrams per ml) by (billing units) times (number of mls used):

10mg/ml, each billing unit is 1mg, bill 10/1x___ (number of mls used).  Example:  used 3 mls...  10 divided by 1 times 3 = 30 units.
40mg/ml, each billing unit is 2mg, bill 40/2x___ (number of mls used).  Example: used 3 mls...   40 divided by 2 times 3 = 60 units.


----------



## Abhi4181 (Aug 14, 2020)

Thank you so much SharonCollachi


----------

